# JQuery slidetoggle



## Mario097 (29. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe in Html ein kleines vertikales Menu erstellt und möchte das wenn man auf eines drauf klickt, dass darunter ein "div" oder eine einfache Box aufgeht (mit Inhalt). (wenn geht slideToggle(slow))

Und wenn eine Box offen ist und man auf eine andere Box (Menupunkt) klick soll die andere offene Box sich schließen ansonsten würde es sich in meiner gesammtBox nicht mit der höhe ausgehen und die neue Box soll natürlich auch aufgehen.

Danke


----------



## Rainve (12. April 2013)

Es gibt ein eigenes jQuery(Javascript) Forum!


----------

